# Latvians??



## password1313 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is here some Latvians from Latvia??


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2009)

Only you, apparently.


----------



## password1313 (Jun 3, 2009)

I see  well ok


----------



## Novriil (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm from Estonia and "peedu" is too  Maybe it comforts you


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2009)

Latvian whittling.


----------



## Faz (Jun 4, 2009)

Not from Latvia, no.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2009)

Evan Mossop is a friend of mine, and I believe he was born in Latvia. However, he moved to Canada and then the US at a very young age, so he doesn't really remember anything about Latvia. I think his Latvian citizenship was processing when he competed though, so he just represented the US.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 5, 2009)

No, but you have really pretty women there.


----------



## Rune (Jun 5, 2009)

You have this man, Darius Jurgilas (Lithuania), not far away.


----------



## Dodekas (Jun 5, 2009)

I am not far away too (LIthuania)


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

wow so many Baltic ppl 

Nice to meet you


----------



## Ewks (Jun 5, 2009)

You should all come to Finnish open in the fall. Finland isn't that far from Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

Ewks said:


> You should all come to Finnish open in the fall. Finland isn't that far from Latvia, Lithuania and Estonia.



reading my mind?  I've been thinking about it for a LONG time  Est 3x3x3 single is 1:09 right now  So NR would be no problem.. But only problem is my age and my parents.. If I would be 18+ then ofcourse I would come, but I'm 14 and my times aren't so good. If I can get averages sub-15 then I'll try to convince them. Superseacat drives so fast to there and back.. and it isn't so expensive. Just my parents are worried.. plus I don't know Helsinki at all  i don't think that I will make it to there at all  It's like 40km from Tallinn to Helsinki? and 40km from my home to Tallinn... no problem


----------



## brunson (Jun 5, 2009)

"Latvia"? "Estonia"? You guys stop making up countries. ;-)


----------



## Tyson (Jun 5, 2009)

brunson said:


> "Latvia"? "Estonia"? You guys stop making up countries. ;-)



On my way to JFK Airport once, I talked a guy from Lativa. I showed him the cube and gave him my e-mail address. But that's unfortunately the end of the story.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't they sing songs about some bird and a moon and a wolf in Latvia.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 6, 2009)

brunson said:


> "Latvia"? "Estonia"? You guys stop making up countries. ;-)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estonia
and when you look at the map then Latvia is just below Estonia (in south)


----------



## MrRg52 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well i am from Latvia.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2010)

I kissed a Latvian chick once. She was ****ing hot.


----------



## coinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Well Feliks Zemdegs IS Latvian even if he denied it earlier in this thread  At lest his Surname according to this video: http://rubikku.ning.com/video/feliks-zemdegs-the-road-to

And my mother was born in Estonia


----------

